# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Ծննդատներ

## rolex

Հետաքրքիր է ձեր կարծիքները այժմյան ծննդատների և այնտեղ աշխատող բժիշկների մասին; Կարելի՞ է արդյոք բժիշկ համարել այն մարդուն, ով առանց հասկանալու սկսում է իր այսպես կոչված բուժումը;

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարելի՞ է արդյոք բժիշկ համարել այն մարդուն, ով առանց հասկանալու սկսում է իր այսպես կոչված բուժումը;


Ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու են մարդիկ այս բաժնում թեմաներ բացելիս միանգամից հարձակողական տոնի անցնում: Վերջիվերջո, սա առողջությունը պահպանելու համար նախատեսված բաժին է, ոչ թե բժիշկների վրա ցեխ շպրտելու:

Ինչևէ, չշեղվեմ թեմայից.



> Հետաքրքիր է ձեր կարծիքները այժմյան ծննդատների և այնտեղ աշխատող բժիշկների մասին;


Ինչ խոսք, Երևանում կան և՛ լավ, և՛ վատ ծննդատներ: Դժգոհություններ շատ եմ լսել Էրեբունու ծննդատնից, իսկ գովասանք լսել եմ Շենգավիթի և Հանրապետականի հասցեին: Այնուամենայնիվ, իմ համեստ կարծիքով շատ բան կախված է բժշկից: Եթե իմ սեփական աչքով տեսածի մասին խոսեմ, ապա 8-րդ ծննդատունը հեչ դուրս չեկավ: Մինչև վերջերս 2-րդի մասին էլ էի վատ կարծիքի, մինչև չտեսա դասախոսիս աշխատանքի մեջ. նա, օրինակ, հիանալի բժիշկ է:

----------

Ֆոտոն (20.02.2012)

----------


## rolex

> Ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու են մարդիկ այս բաժնում թեմաներ բացելիս միանգամից հարձակողական տոնի անցնում: Վերջիվերջո, սա առողջությունը պահպանելու համար նախատեսված բաժին է, ոչ թե բժիշկների վրա ցեխ շպրտելու:


Իմ կարծիքով առողջությունը պահպանելու համար պակաս կարևոր դեր չի խաղում բժշկի ընտրությունը;Կոպիտ ասած պատկերացնենք ատամտ  է ցավում, բայց կույրաղիքի վիրահատություն են անում, ճի՞շտ է  նման մարդուն բժիշկ անվանել;

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հարգելի rolex, դու արդեն նշեցիր, որ հենց ինքդ ես ընտրում քո բժշկին, որի օգնությամբ իրականացվելու է ծննդօգնության "արարողությունը" ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի քեզ պարտադրել այս կամ այն բժշկի "հույսին" մնալ: 
Մոտ մեկ-երկու տարի առաջ, երբ վճարովի էր ծննդօգնությունը, կարծեմ ցանկալի բժշկին ծննդօգնության կանչելու համար վճարվում է 30000 դրամ պետականորեն: Հիմա տեղյակ չեմ:

----------


## Mankik

> Մինչև վերջերս 2-րդի մասին էլ էի վատ կարծիքի, մինչև չտեսա դասախոսիս աշխատանքի մեջ. նա, օրինակ, հիանալի բժիշկ է:


2-րդը՝ դա պլանի գլխի ծննդատուն է՞, թե՞ ես շփոթում եմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> 2-րդը՝ դա պլանի գլխի ծննդատուն է՞, թե՞ ես շփոթում եմ:


Չես շփոթում։

----------


## Չիպ

Երեվանի մասին կարծիք արտահայտել չեմ կարող քանի որ առնչություն չեմ ունեցել իսկ ա՜յ Գյումրիում ահավորա, կարելիա ասել իրենց գործից հեռու մարդիկ են: Երկու ամիս առաջ ծնվեցին եղբորս երկվորյակները (մեկը աղջիկ, մեկը տղա), եթե ժամանակին երեխաներին այլ հիվադանոց չտեղափոխեինք հիմի աղջիկը ողջ չէր լինի…  Տխուրա,բայց փաստա որ իսկական մասնագետները Հայաստանում շատ քիչ են

----------

eduard30 (06.02.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ես մտածում եմ որ պետք չի փնովել բժշկին մանավանդ, եթե նա տարիների փորձ ունի...
ՄԻ տխուր դեպք հիշեցի ակամայից, երբ այս թեման տեսա:Պատմեմ հենց մեր Կապանի ծննդատան պատմությունից 
Մենք այնտեղ լավ բժիշկներ շատ ունենք: Վկայություններից մեկը, որ շաբաթական 15 երեխա է ծնվում բարեհաջող: Բայց... մի երկու տարի առաջ լսեցի որ ծանոթ մի աղջիկ Կապանում ծննդաբերեց զույգ տղաներ որոնցից մեկը մահացավ, իսկ պատճառը էն էր, որ հղիության ժամանակ, բժիշկը սխալ դեղ էր ներարկել ու շաքարն էր բարձրացել,որը շոկ էր առաջացրել ու վաղաժամ ծննդաբերություն: Ծննդաբերեց կիսարյանով, արգանդի հեռացմամբ ու երեխայի կորստով  :Sad:  հենց էտ նույն բժշկի սխալի պատճառով:ՀԻմա ու՞մ պետքա մեղադրել, իհարկե բժշկին, բայց հենց էտ նույն բժիշկնա ընդունել Կապանցիների կեսից շատի ծննունդը: Ինձ թվումա մի անգամվա սխալը խաչ չպիտի քաշի մարդու մասնագիտական հմտության վրա..
Եսիմ կարողա սխալվում եմ  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ է, Կապանում էնքան էլ շատ չեն մանկաբարձ-գինեկոլոգները: Բայց ա'յ, ի տարբերություն այլ ոլորտների, գոնե այդ բնագավառում կարծեմ մի լավ մասնագետ կա:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Լավ է, Կապանում էնքան էլ շատ չեն մանկաբարձ-գինեկոլոգները: Բայց ա'յ, ի տարբերություն այլ ոլորտների, գոնե այդ բնագավառում կարծեմ մի լավ մասնագետ կա:


Ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա լավը ինչն էր  :Think: 
Մեկ էլ, եթե տենց վերցնենք ոչ մի տեղ էլ էտքան էլ շատ չեն մանակաբարձ-գինոկոլոգները ու ընդհանրապես այլ բնագավառի, թե՛ բժիշկները և, թե՛ այլ մասնագետները բժշկությունից դուրս, կարծում եմ հասկանալի եմ ասում... :Blush: 
Ի դեպ մի նոր մասնագետ են ուղարկել Կապան որպես մանկաբարձ-գինեկոլոգ, կամ էլ ուղարկել էին, ուղղակի վաղուց է այնտեղ չեմ ու պարզվում է, որ ժողովուրդը ավելի շատ հավանություն տալիս է/ր հին մասնագետին, որը չգիտես ինչի մայրաքաղաքային բժիշկների մոտ լավը չի,չգիտեմ ինչի՞:Ես դրա համար անկեղծ, տխրում եմ  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա լավը ինչն էր


Միտքս սխալ էի ձևակերպել: Լավն այն է, որ միայն մեկ մասնագետ չի, մի քանի հոգի են, թեկուզ ավելի քիչ:



> Մեկ էլ, եթե տենց վերցնենք ոչ մի տեղ էլ էտքան էլ շատ չեն մանակաբարձ-գինոկոլոգները ու ընդհանրապես այլ բնագավառի, թե՛ բժիշկները և, թե՛ այլ մասնագետները բժշկությունից դուրս, կարծում եմ հասկանալի եմ ասում...


Մանկաբարձ-գինեկոլոգները չափից դուրս շատ են Երևանում: Արի, մեր կուրսում հարցում արա, տես, որ ամեն երրորդն ուզում է մանկաբարձ-գինեկոլոգ դառնալ:



> Ի դեպ մի նոր մասնագետ են ուղարկել Կապան որպես մանկաբարձ-գինեկոլոգ, կամ էլ ուղարկել էին, ուղղակի վաղուց է այնտեղ չեմ ու պարզվում է, որ ժողովուրդը ավելի շատ հավանություն տալիս է/ր հին մասնագետին, որը չգիտես ինչի մայրաքաղաքային բժիշկների մոտ լավը չի,չգիտեմ ինչի՞:Ես դրա համար անկեղծ, տխրում եմ


Ես չգիտեմ՝ կոնկրետ որ մասնագետն էր, բայց աղոտ մի սկանդալային պատմություն եմ հիշում, ու էդտեղ հաստատ մեղավորը բժիշկն էր: Լավ մակնաբարձ-գինեկոլոգը երբեք չպետք է մայրական մահացություն տա:

----------


## Lyonik

> Ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու են մարդիկ այս բաժնում թեմաներ բացելիս միանգամից հարձակողական տոնի անցնում: Վերջիվերջո, սա առողջությունը պահպանելու համար նախատեսված բաժին է, ոչ թե բժիշկների վրա ցեխ շպրտելու:
> 
> Ինչևէ, չշեղվեմ թեմայից.
> 
> Ինչ խոսք, Երևանում կան և՛ լավ, և՛ վատ ծննդատներ: Դժգոհություններ շատ եմ լսել Էրեբունու ծննդատնից, իսկ գովասանք լսել եմ Շենգավիթի և Հանրապետականի հասցեին: Այնուամենայնիվ, իմ համեստ կարծիքով շատ բան կախված է բժշկից: Եթե իմ սեփական աչքով տեսածի մասին խոսեմ, ապա 8-րդ ծննդատունը հեչ դուրս չեկավ: Մինչև վերջերս 2-րդի մասին էլ էի վատ կարծիքի, մինչև չտեսա դասախոսիս աշխատանքի մեջ. նա, օրինակ, հիանալի բժիշկ է:


ես տղայիս հենց շենգավիթի հիվանդանոցում եմ ունեցել ու շատ գոհ եմ,ամեն ինչ տեղը տեղին էր,բժիշկս էլ հիանալի ձեռքեր ուներ--Անահիտ Սիրունյան,բա :Ok:

----------


## Elmo

Չէի կարող չգրել ու ամեն պատեհ առիթով չհիշատակել այն ծննդատունը, որտեղ ծնվեց մեր երեխան:

*Էրեբունի Բժշկական Կենտրոնի ծննդատուն*
Սկսեմ նրանից, որ հենց առաջին օրվանից մի քանի անգամ իրենք` բժիշկները նշեցին, որ ծննդօգնությունը Հայաստանում *ավնճար* է, և պահանջեցին ոչինչ չձեռնարկել:
Իսկ չեմ ասի որտեղ, մեզ ասել էին կգաք, պայմաններին կծանոթացնենք:
Դէ պեսիմիստ մարդկանց սա պատմելուց լսում էի հիմնականում այպիսի արտահայտություններ
- ախպեեեր էդ սթից են ասում, հենա իմ քավորիս բաջանաղի քենու տղուց 50 000 ուզեցին, ինքն էլ 100 000 տվեց, հիվանդանոցն էլ ձրի ռեմոնտ արեց, հալա պարտքի տակ ա և այլն: Կամ քավորս հենա բժշկի ապառիկն ա փակում...
իհարկե սա չափազանցրած, բայց բոլորը պնդում էին , թե այդպիսի բանն անհնար է

Ինչևէ, գնացինք հիվանդանոց: Ծննդազատումը պետք է լիներ Կեսարյան հատումով: Օր նշանակեցին, գնացինք, կնոջս պառկացրեցին, ինձ էլ թողեցին հետը նստեմ, մինչև կտանեն վիրահատարան:
մոտ 4 ժամ կինս սիստեմայի տակ պառկած էր, ես էլ կողքը նստած, զրուցում էինք:
Բժիշկներն ու քույրերը մի քանի անգամ այցելեցին ու մեզ հետ զրուցեցին ոգևորեցին, հուսադրեցին: Ժպտադեմ, սիրալիր:
Իջացրեցին վիրահատարան: Բնականաբար այտեղ ու ծննդասենյակ մուտքը թեկուզ ամուսնուն խստիվ արգելվում էր: Չնայած չէի էլ գնա, եթե նույնիսկ սովորական ծննդաբերություն լիներ:
Եվս 1 ժամ սպասելուց հետո բժշկուհին եկավ, պատմեց վիրահատության մասին, ասաց որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, երեխայի քաշը, բոյը, վիճակը հայտնեց, և ինձ թույլ տվեցին տեսնել երեխայիս:
Դրանից հետո ամեն օր այցելությունների ժամին էլի *անվճար* բարձրանում էի կնոջս մոտ:
Բուժ անձնակազմի աշխատանքը տեսնելով միայն երախտիքով ու հիացմունքով էի լցվում: Պալատները մաքուր, բուժքույները ուշադիր, հոգատար: Մի հատ երեխու լացի ձայն էին լսում, վազելով մոտենում էին:
Ես կարծեցի, թե մենակ տեսակցության ժամերին են այպես անում, բայց կինս ասեց, որ ամբողջ օրն էլ տենց են: Նոր մայրերին սովորեցնում էին երեխային գրկել, կերակրել, տակաշորը փախել և այլն...: Երեխային կերակրում էին եթե մայրը դեռ ի վիճակի չէր դա անել: Տակաշորեր էին տալիս: Կարճ ասած ամեն ինչ իրենց միջոցներով ու ոչ մի բանի պակաս չունեին: 
Ու եթե մեկին էլ գումարի անուն էիր տալիս, տեղում չորում էին, ու ասում, որ այստեղ ամեն ինչ անվճար է:

Վիրահատող բժիշկը ինձնից միայն բանավոր շնորհակալություն ընդունեց: Նույնիսկ նվեր էլ չվերցրեց: Ասեց խնդրում եմ շնորհակալությունը հայտնել միայն բանավոր, այստեղ ամեն ինչ պետությունը վճարել է, իսկ գումարը երեխայի վրա ծախսեք  :Smile: 

Ինչևէ բանավոր շնորհակալություն 
Անդրանիկ Պողոսյանին և իր բուժ անձնակազմին:

Եթե ուզում եք նորմալ տեղում ծնվի ձեր երեխան և ձեր մասին նորմալ հոգ տանեն, ապա Էրեբունի ԲԿ-ը դրանից մեկն է:

----------

Ariadna (28.10.2009), Cassiopeia (28.10.2009), Enigmatic (28.10.2009), Farfalla (29.10.2009), Geson (16.02.2010), h.s. (28.10.2009), Second Chance (28.10.2009), Surveyr (29.10.2009), Tig (29.10.2009), Աթեիստ (29.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (28.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Հլա մի հատ փորձվեն ձախ ու աջ անեն, Քուշկյանը (իսկ դա իր հիվանդանոցն է) կհանի մայրուղի կսարքի բեռնատար...  :Jpit:

----------

Bruno (06.05.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> Չէի կարող չգրել ու ամեն պատեհ առիթով չհիշատակել այն ծննդատունը, որտեղ ծնվեց մեր երեխան:
> 
> *Էրեբունի Բժշկական Կենտրոնի ծննդատուն*
> Սկսեմ նրանից, որ հենց առաջին օրվանից մի քանի անգամ իրենք` բժիշկները նշեցին, որ ծննդօգնությունը Հայաստանում *ավնճար* է, և պահանջեցին ոչինչ չձեռնարկել:
> Իսկ չեմ ասի որտեղ, մեզ ասել էին կգաք, պայմաններին կծանոթացնենք:
> Դէ պեսիմիստ մարդկանց սա պատմելուց լսում էի հիմնականում այպիսի արտահայտություններ
> - ախպեեեր էդ սթից են ասում, հենա իմ քավորիս բաջանաղի քենու տղուց 50 000 ուզեցին, ինքն էլ 100 000 տվեց, հիվանդանոցն էլ ձրի ռեմոնտ արեց, հալա պարտքի տակ ա և այլն: Կամ քավորս հենա բժշկի ապառիկն ա փակում...
> իհարկե սա չափազանցրած, բայց բոլորը պնդում էին , թե այդպիսի բանն անհնար է
> 
> ...


Կարդալուց մոտս նենց տպավորություն էր , ոնց որ Հ1-ի հայլուր -ի գովազդը նայեյ, շատ լավ բաներ ես գրել ախր... :LOL:

----------

Askalaf (29.10.2009), Bruno (06.05.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Կարդալուց մոտս նենց տպավորություն էր , ոնց որ Հ1-ի հայլուր -ի գովազդը նայեյ, շատ լավ բաներ ես գրել ախր...


Հա, նման էր, բայց տարբերությունը նրանում է, որ ինչ գրել եմ իմ հետ է կատարվել:  :Smile: 
Եթե առիթ լինի, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս հենց իրենց այցելել ու համոզվել ասածներումս:

----------


## Second Chance

> Չէի կարող չգրել ու ամեն պատեհ առիթով չհիշատակել այն ծննդատունը, որտեղ ծնվեց մեր երեխան:
> 
> *Էրեբունի Բժշկական Կենտրոնի ծննդատուն*
> Սկսեմ նրանից, որ հենց առաջին օրվանից մի քանի անգամ իրենք` բժիշկները նշեցին, որ ծննդօգնությունը Հայաստանում *ավնճար* է, և պահանջեցին ոչինչ չձեռնարկել:
> 
> Ինչևէ, գնացինք հիվանդանոց: Ծննդազատումը պետք է լիներ Կեսարյան հատումով: 
> Վիրահատող բժիշկը ինձնից միայն բանավոր շնորհակալություն ընդունեց: Նույնիսկ նվեր էլ չվերցրեց: Ասեց խնդրում եմ շնորհակալությունը հայտնել միայն բանավոր, այստեղ ամեն ինչ պետությունը վճարել է, իսկ գումարը երեխայի վրա ծախսեք 
> 
> :


Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ Կեսարյան հատումով ծննդաբերությունն անվճար լինի :Shok: : Զարմանալի  ու լավ փաստ է:

----------


## Elmo

> Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ Կեսարյան հատումով ծննդաբերությունն անվճար լինի: Զարմանալի  ու լավ փաստ է:


Մոտ մեկ տարի է, ինչ Հայաստանում ընդունվել է օրենք, ըստ որի ծննդօգնությունը անվճար է: Լինի կեսարյան հատումով, թե սովորական:
Բայց այսպես ասած ոչ բոլոր ծննդատներում են այդ օրենքը սրտներին մոտիկ ընդունել:
Շատերը վերցնում են և սերտիֆիկատը, որի դիմաց պետությունը իրենց գումարը փոխհատուցելու է, և լրացուցիչ գումար են վերցնում:
Դրա համար էլ էդքան զարմացած ու շնորհակալ եմ Էրեբունի ԲԿ-ից:

----------

Second Chance (29.10.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Մոտ մեկ տարի է, ինչ Հայաստանում ընդունվել է օրենք, ըստ որի ծննդօգնությունը անվճար է: Լինի կեսարյան հատումով, թե սովորական:
> Բայց այսպես ասած ոչ բոլոր ծննդատներում են այդ օրենքը սրտներին մոտիկ ընդունել:
> Շատերը վերցնում են և սերտիֆիկատը, որի դիմաց պետությունը իրենց գումարը փոխհատուցելու է, և լրացուցիչ գումար են վերցնում:
> Դրա համար էլ էդքան զարմացած ու շնորհակալ եմ Էրեբունի ԲԿ-ից:


Նոր էդ մասին պատմում էի կոլեգայիս, որը բժիշկ է, և շատ լավ ծանոթ է էդ ամեն ինչին և նաև անձամբ էդ տերերին և բժիշկներին։ Ինքն էլ է ասում, որ շատ լավ է, բայց էն է վատը, որ հարցը իրականում սխալ ճանապարհով է լուծվում, այսինքն սեփականատերը, բժիշկներին ասում է եթե փող վերցնես, աշխատանքից կազատեմ, բայց դրա փոխարեն ոչ մի կոպեկ չի ավելացնում էդ բժշկի կամ քրոջ աշխատավարձը, այսինքն նրանք դա անում են վախից։ 
Նույնն էլ ասում է ապահովագրական ֆիրմաներն են, նախօրոք հիվանդանոցի տնօրենին տալիս են կլորիկ գումարը, որ իր հաճախորդը օգտվի էդ հիվանդանոցից անվճար, բայց բժիշկը կամ քույրը շատ չնչին մասն են ստանում իրենց իրականում հասանելիք գումարի։

----------

Cassiopeia (28.10.2009), Magic-Mushroom (06.05.2011), Աթեիստ (29.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (29.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Նոր էդ մասին պատմում էի կոլեգայիս, որը բժիշկ է, և շատ լավ ծանոթ է էդ ամեն ինչին և նաև անձամբ էդ տերերին և բժիշկներին։ Ինքն էլ է ասում, որ շատ լավ է, բայց էն է վատը, որ հարցը իրականում սխալ ճանապարհով է լուծվում, այսինքն սեփականատերը, բժիշկներին ասում է եթե փող վերցնես, աշխատանքից կազատեմ, բայց դրա փոխարեն ոչ մի կոպեկ չի ավելացնում էդ բժշկի կամ քրոջ աշխատավարձը, այսինքն նրանք դա անում են վախից։


Դա արդեն մեդալի մյուս կողմն է, որտեղ հիվանդանոցի այցելուն ոչ մի գործ չունի: Ես որպես այցելու եմ իմ գոհունակությունն արտահայտում: Իսկ բուժ անձնակազմի աշխատավարձի հարցը հիվանդանոցի ղեկավարության և անձնակազմի ներքին խնդիրն է:
Եթե աշխատավարձը ցածր է, չի կարելի այն բարձրացնել այցելուներից անօրինական գումար վերցնելով:
 Կան օրինական վճարումներ, որոնց դիմաց անդորագիր են տալիս և որոնց մեջ մտնում են բոլոր ծախսերը: Բայց նախկինում, դրանից բացի, բժիշկները առձեռն գումար էին վերցնում, առանց որևէ անդորագրի: Ոնց որ էդ պակասող, կամ չհերիքող գումարը իրանք առանց հարկերի, տուրքերի, թուխթ ու թամասի վերցնում էին, դնում գրպանները:
Հիմա օրինական վճարվող գումարը պետությունը վերցնում է րի վրա: Կոնկետ ծննդօգնության գումարը: Մեզ դրա համար սերտիֆիկատ էին տվել, որի անվանական արժեքը 150 000 դրամ էր: Դա իրենք պետությունից կստանան, իսկ լրացուցիչ անօրինական գումարը դեռ շատ տեղերում վերցնում են:

Ու մի բան էլ: Եթե այդ 150 000 դրամը իրոք քիչ է և չի փակում իրենց ծախսերն ու աշխատավարձները` թող օրինական թանկացում անեն: Ոչ թե քյաշ փող գրպանները մտցնեն, առանց որև` տեղ հարկեր ու տուրքեր վճարելու:

Ինչի՞ պիտի ես ամեն ամիս 31 000 դրամ հարկ վճարեմ իմ առանց այդ էլ ոչ այնքան շատ աշխատավարձից, բայց բժիշկը կարողանա մեկ օրվա մեջ 300 000 -ից ավել գումար առանց հարկելու գրպանը դնել: Թող հիմնավորում ներկայացնեն, պահանջեն գումարի բարձրացում: Կուլտուրական ձևը դա է: Չեն բարձրացնի, թող գաիշնիկություն չանեն: Այցելուները իրենցից լավ երկրում չեն ապրում:

----------

Ariadna (23.04.2010), Enigmatic (29.10.2009), Second Chance (29.10.2009), Sophie (27.12.2010), Tig (29.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (29.10.2009)

----------


## Tig

> Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ Կեսարյան հատումով ծննդաբերությունն անվճար լինի: Զարմանալի  ու լավ փաստ է:


Հաստատ անվճարա:
Անցյալ տարի եղբորս տղան «Մարգարյանում» ծնվեց՝ կեսարյանով: Ոչ մի կոպեկ չեն վճարել: Բուժանձնակազմն էլ, շատ հոգատար և բարեհամբույր էր:
Ես էլ իմ կողմից եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնում «Մարգարյանի» բուժանձնակազմին: Ուրիշ առիթով էլ եմ նրանց «ձեռքը ընկել»… Իրոք լավ բժիշկներ են: Մասնավորապես շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում Օկոևին…

հ.գ. հեքիաթները երբեմն իրականանում են :Wink:  ամեն ինչ մարդկանց ձեռքերում է:

----------


## armmama

> Էրեբունի Բժշկական Կենտրոնի ծննդատուն
> Սկսեմ նրանից, որ հենց առաջին օրվանից մի քանի անգամ իրենք` բժիշկները նշեցին, որ ծննդօգնությունը Հայաստանում ավնճար է, և պահանջեցին ոչինչ չձեռնարկել:
> Իսկ չեմ ասի որտեղ, մեզ ասել էին կգաք, պայմաններին կծանոթացնենք:
> Դէ պեսիմիստ մարդկանց սա պատմելուց լսում էի հիմնականում այպիսի արտահայտություններ
> - ախպեեեր էդ սթից են ասում, հենա իմ քավորիս բաջանաղի քենու տղուց 50 000 ուզեցին, ինքն էլ 100 000 տվեց, հիվանդանոցն էլ ձրի ռեմոնտ արեց, հալա պարտքի տակ ա և այլն: Կամ քավորս հենա բժշկի ապառիկն ա փակում...
> իհարկե սա չափազանցրած, բայց բոլորը պնդում էին , թե այդպիսի բանն անհնար է
> 
> Ինչևէ, գնացինք հիվանդանոց: Ծննդազատումը պետք է լիներ Կեսարյան հատումով: Օր նշանակեցին, գնացինք, կնոջս պառկացրեցին, ինձ էլ թողեցին հետը նստեմ, մինչև կտանեն վիրահատարան:
> մոտ 4 ժամ կինս սիստեմայի տակ պառկած էր, ես էլ կողքը նստած, զրուցում էինք:
> ...



Լիովին համաձայն եմ ձեզ հետ, իսկապես իբրև գովազդ հնչի, բայց քանի որ ես ինքս եմ ինձ վրա զգացել եյդ ամենը, չեմ կարող անտարբեր լինել ու չհամաձայնվել: 
Միանում եմ շնորհակալություններին Անդրանիկ Պողոսյանին և իր բուժ անձնակազմին:

Իսկ սա Երևանի ծննդատների ցանկն է կարող ենք հերթով քննարկել
http://armmama.ucoz.ru/news/rodilnye.../2010-03-27-18

----------

Annushka (06.05.2011), Tig (23.04.2010)

----------


## Sophie

Իսկ բժիշկ ընտրելու դեպքում ո՞րքան է պետական վճարը ծննդատներում:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Իսկ բժիշկ ընտրելու դեպքում ո՞րքան է պետական վճարը ծննդատներում:


Այսինքն, վճարես ինչ-որ բժշկի, որ հենց ինքը ծնունդ ընդունի?

----------


## Sophie

> Այսինքն, վճարես ինչ-որ բժշկի, որ հենց ինքը ծնունդ ընդունի?


 Հա որ պատահական չգնաս էլի, այլ ընտրես մի բժիշկի, որ անձամբ ինքը ընդունի ձնունդը անկախ հերթապահությունից:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Հա որ պատահական չգնաս էլի, այլ ընտրես մի բժիշկի, որ անձամբ ինքը ընդունի ձնունդը անկախ հերթապահությունից:


Դե, ես 20 հազար դրամ վճարեցի ու գրանցվեցի, որ տվյալ բժշկի մոտ գնամ կոսուլտացիաները, հետո էլ ծնունդը որ ինքը ընդունի: Դա մենակ գրանցվելու համար, էնտեղ շատ այլ վճարումներ էլ կան, որոնք չկան սովորական պոլիկլինիկաներում: ես Նաիրի բշկական կենտրոնից եմ օգտվում, էնտեղ ծնարան չկա բայց, ծնունդները ընդունում են Էրեբունիում, բժիշկդ հետդա լինում: Իսկ ընդհանրապես հույս դնել, որ անպայման ինքնա լինելու պետք չի, որովհետև կարողա ծննդաբերությունդ ամենաանսպասելի պահին սկսի ու բժիշկդ քաղաքում էլ չլինի, ուղղակի ինքը կզանգի ու տեղյակ կպահի, որ քեզ «լավ նայեն» :Jpit: Առաջին ծննդաբերության ժամանակ միգուցե դա կարևորա լինում, իսկ հետագայում/ դրա միջով անցնելուց հետո/  տեսնում ես, որ էական նշանակություն չունի:

----------


## Annushka

> Հա որ պատահական չգնաս էլի, այլ ընտրես մի բժիշկի, որ անձամբ ինքը ընդունի ձնունդը անկախ հերթապահությունից:


Գիտեմ, որ Մարգարյանում ու Շենգավիթում մոտ 60,000 ես վճարում, ընտրում ես բժիշկ ու նա էլ հետևում ա հղիության ընթացքին ու հետո ընդունում ծնունդը, եթե Լուսիկի ասած  արտակարգ պատահար չի կազմակերպում երեխեն  :LOL:  :  Անձամբ ես Շենգավիթ չէի գնա.. կոնսուլտացիայի գնացի, ու շատ վատ տպավորություն ստացա, որովհետև հենց առաջին պահից մենակ գումարից են խոսում ու էնքան էլ ուշադիր չեն: Քույրս էլ շատ դժգոհ ա, չնայած ինքը վճարովի բժիշկ ա ընտրել ու հետո էլ լյուքսում ա պառկել, բայց ասում ա մենակ փող էին վերցնում, հեչ լավ չեն նայել: Կանչել ա, ժամերով չեն եկել, տեսնեն ինչ ա պետք, ինչ ա եղել: Մարգարյանից գոհ եմ, առիթ ունեցել եմ մի 5 օր պառկելու 20-21 շաբաթականում, լարվածության պատճառով: Շատ ջերմ անձնակազմ ա, շատ ուշադիր, պալատներն էլ մաքուր ու կոկիկ են: Մասնագետներն էլ են լավը: Իսկ դե Էրեբունուց անչափ շնորհակալ ու գոհ եմ, աղջիկս այնտեղ ա ծնվել, կեսարյան հատումով: Ոչ մի կոպեկ չվերցրեցին, նույնիսկ թանկարժեք կոնյակ էինք տարել, բարկացավ բժիշկը, հետ ուղարկեց: Իսկ վիրահատեց քաղաքի ամենալավ մասնագետներից մեկը՝ Անդրանիկ Պողոսյանը, մի հիանալի մարդ ու մասնագետ: Պալատներն էլ շատ մաքուր էին, սառնարանով, նոր մահճակալներով, մաքուր: Ես շատ գոհ եմ: Հերթապահ բուժքույրներն էլ լավն էին ու ինչ հարցով դիմեիր, օգնում էին: Հաջորդ անգամ էլի գնալու եմ Էրեբունի :Smile:

----------

murmushka (09.05.2011)

----------


## mashok_

> Առաջին ծննդաբերության ժամանակ միգուցե դա կարևորա լինում, իսկ հետագայում/ դրա միջով անցնելուց հետո/  տեսնում ես, որ էական նշանակություն չունի:


Այդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ,  առիթ եմ ունեցել ինքս համոզվելու, որ դա այդպես չէ: 2 երեխաներիս բարեհաջող ծննդաբերությունից հետո կարծում էի, որ 3-ի ժամանակ որևէ խնդիր չի առաջանա, մանավանդ որ հղիությունը միանգամայն հարթ էր ընթացել: Բայց արի ու տես որ առաջացավ, ծննդաբերության կեսից անհրաժեշտություն եղավ շտապ կեսարյան հատում կատարելու, և քանի որ ես նախօրոք պայմանավորվել էի փորձառու բժշկի հետ, ով հետևել էր հղիության ընթացքին և ինքն էր ընդունում ծնունդը, ամեն ինչ բարեհաջող ավարտվեց: Հետագայում հեռուստատեսությամբ հաղորդում էի դիտում, որտեղ ճիշտ իմ դեպքի նման դեպք էին նկարագրում, սակայն այդ դեպքում անփորձ բժիշկը ճիշտ որոշում չէր ընդունել և արդյունքում երեխան ծնվել էր ծանրագույն վնասվածքներով, ծնվելուց անմիջապես հետո կոմայի մեջ էր ընկել և  եթե նույնիսկ դուրս գար կոմայից, ապա երբևիցե գիտակցության նշույլ չէր ունենալու: Ես դիտում էի այդ հաղորդումը և փառք տալիս Աստծուն, որ նախօրոք հոգացել էի "ճիշտ" բժիշկ գտնելու մասին: Աստված տա, որ ոչ-ոք երբևէ նման դեպքի չհանդիպի, ամեն դեպքում զգուշությունը տվյալ դեպքում երբեք ավելորդ չի լինի:
Ի դեպ, երեխաս ծնվել է "Շենգավիթ" ԲԿ-ում, շատ շնորհակալ եմ իմ բժշկից` Հարությունյան Արա Մառլենովիչից, իսկ հիվանդանոցի պայմանները կարող եին ավելի լավը լինել վճարի համեմատ (այն ժամանակ դեռ անվճար չէր):

----------


## Sophie

> Գիտեմ, որ Մարգարյանում ու Շենգավիթում մոտ 60,000 ես վճարում, ընտրում ես բժիշկ ու նա էլ հետևում ա հղիության ընթացքին ու հետո ընդունում ծնունդը, եթե Լուսիկի ասած  արտակարգ պատահար չի կազմակերպում երեխեն  :  Անձամբ ես Շենգավիթ չէի գնա.. կոնսուլտացիայի գնացի, ու շատ վատ տպավորություն ստացա, որովհետև հենց առաջին պահից մենակ գումարից են խոսում ու էնքան էլ ուշադիր չեն: Քույրս էլ շատ դժգոհ ա, չնայած ինքը վճարովի բժիշկ ա ընտրել ու հետո էլ լյուքսում ա պառկել, բայց ասում ա մենակ փող էին վերցնում, հեչ լավ չեն նայել: Կանչել ա, ժամերով չեն եկել, տեսնեն ինչ ա պետք, ինչ ա եղել: Մարգարյանից գոհ եմ, առիթ ունեցել եմ մի 5 օր պառկելու 20-21 շաբաթականում, լարվածության պատճառով: Շատ ջերմ անձնակազմ ա, շատ ուշադիր, պալատներն էլ մաքուր ու կոկիկ են: Մասնագետներն էլ են լավը: Իսկ դե Էրեբունուց անչափ շնորհակալ ու գոհ եմ, աղջիկս այնտեղ ա ծնվել, կեսարյան հատումով: Ոչ մի կոպեկ չվերցրեցին, նույնիսկ թանկարժեք կոնյակ էինք տարել, բարկացավ բժիշկը, հետ ուղարկեց: Իսկ վիրահատեց քաղաքի ամենալավ մասնագետներից մեկը՝ Անդրանիկ Պողոսյանը, մի հիանալի մարդ ու մասնագետ: Պալատներն էլ շատ մաքուր էին, սառնարանով, նոր մահճակալներով, մաքուր: Ես շատ գոհ եմ: Հերթապահ բուժքույրներն էլ լավն էին ու ինչ հարցով դիմեիր, օգնում էին: Հաջորդ անգամ էլի գնալու եմ Էրեբունի


 Իսկ դու պատահական ե՞ս գնացել բժիշկ չե՞ս ընտրել, ծանոթ չե՞ս ունեցել ու տենց լավ ընդունել ե՞ն:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Այդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ,  առիթ եմ ունեցել ինքս համոզվելու, որ դա այդպես չէ:


 :Smile: 
Իսկ ինձ համար հիմա մեկա իմ բժիշկը կլինի, թե չէ: Ու ինձ թվումա ճիշտ ծննդատուն ընտրելուցա կախված, որովհետև ճիշտ ծննդատունը լավ մասնագետ բժիշկներն են հենց: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ նման հարցերում մեծ դեր ունի հաջողությունը: Էրեբունիումա տղաս ծնվել, աղջիկս էլ էնտեղ կծնվի, եթե արտառոց բաներ տեղի չունենան  :Jpit:  

Բայց ես բժիշկ ընտրել եմ ու էն ասածս զանգելը միշտ էլ կա, էնտեղ էլ լավ դիմավորում ընդունում ու պատրաստում են, հետո էլ փայփայում մինչև դուրս գրվելդ.... քեռիիս հարսը նույն ժամանակ Շենգավիթումա ունեցել, մի բան էլ մաղարիչ բան, բայց գոհ չի.

----------


## Vaio

> Իսկ բժիշկ ընտրելու դեպքում ո՞րքան է պետական վճարը ծննդատներում:


Ծննդօգնությունն անվճար է: 
Չեմ պնդում, որ բոլոր ծննդատներում պահպանվում է վերը գրվածը, սակայն կարող եմ ասել, որ, օրինակ, "Սուրբ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ" ԲԿ-ի ծննդատանը հաստատ անվճար է:

Կան ծննդատներ, օրինակ, "Շենգավիթ" ԲԿ-ի ծննդատանն եթե *ընտրում ես* քո բժշկին` մանկաբարձ-գինեկոլոգին, ապա պետք է վճարես տվյալ ԲԿ-ի տնօրենի կողմից որոշված գնացուցակով:

----------


## Vaio

Հայաստանում մակարդակով ծննդատներն են` "Սուրբ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ", "Շենգավիթ", "Պերինատոլոգիայի, մանկաբարձության և գինեկոլոգիայի ինստիտուտ" :

----------

